# Have I lost my mind?



## citizensoldierny (Aug 7, 2009)

I am currently in what is arguably one of the best MOS's/career fields in the Army National Guard or active duty for that matter, that Mos being 15 U and 15T, helicopter maintainer. We pretty much get showers wherever we go, hot food, you name it not a bad gig for the Army. But now that I am coming up on re-enlistment I either want to take my show on the road and go over to the Navy and become a corpsman or stay green and go to a combat arms unit as medic. Seeing as there are currently no bonus's from anyone might as well get try and get the job I want at least while I work torwards my twenty.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 7, 2009)

im a little confused by your statement... are you looking for some kind of bonus by becoming a corpsman in the navy or a medic with the army?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not a bad gig being a medic. I'm in a combat-arms motorized infantry company and I love it. That being said, it's a bit like being the den mother, IMO. I usually have to be in two places at once, but that being said, I love it.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 8, 2009)

although we might be in two completely different services since i am a FMF corpsman with marines i am essentially the same as an army medic too... and i cant agree with you more, i love it i too... not only am i the doc, i am the guy these guys talk to when they are having problems, either medical or not, and its great... wouldn't ask for more.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 8, 2009)

HNCORPSMAN,
I really don't think my statement is all that vague or ambiguous but what I was trying to say was seeing as the Army and Army Guard are now overstrength and the financial incentive to stay where I'm at is gone it make's it a whole lot easier to try and change services for me. When I joined I probably should have went Medic but I was a little burned out on health care and wanted to broaden my horizons which in my case meant firing cannons which I liked then I moved and ended up in aviation which for some lack of common sense or some other trait on my part I'm not in love with. With all that stated though I'm not so wealthy as to turn down a bonus if I could get one.


----------



## Fireguy (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, how you get treated all depands on the unit. With that said, the medics get treated pretty well in my unit(more so than we do).


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 8, 2009)

Fireguy,
Army Aviation treats you pretty good, from what I've seen from the units I've been in or attached to at least. Just not what I want to being for the next enlistment or deployment. I do realize I might be giving up a hot shower and hot food daily while on deployment, giving up single person room etc. that's why I'm questioning my sanity. Easiest thing would be to learn to like working on helicopters, but I feel calling to do something else and feel I'm too old for Infantry.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 8, 2009)

really, you expect a shower, hot food, and a single room while on deployment? WTF? are you serious? now that i think of it, you should definitely NOT join the navy as a corpsman because you wouldn't make it.. i would give anything to be in afghanistan fighting for my country on the front lines, not being able to get a shower for months at a time, eating MREs almost every day, just so i could be there with my friends... stay in the army, and keep skating... because it looks like thats your biggest concern.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 9, 2009)

That's really not too fair. Why fight uncomfortably when you have to? I can and have done the entire "rough because we can" thing, but living in squalor and filth for months on end eating MREs would definately get old. It's not heroic to do things the hard way, it's just part of the job. If I'm lucky enough to get stationed on a cushy FOB with hot water, good food, and A/C, I'll be thrilled.

CitizenSoldiery, I wouldn't be too concerned about age. We just got a new medic who's 40 on his initial enlistment. I'm not sure on bonuses but a recruiter or retention NCO can answer that one for you. Just be aware of a few things.

1. 68Ws do a lot in the Army. You could very easily end up in a BSB or TMC or hospital changing bedpans for retarded civilian nurses. And yes, they are RETARDED! I cut my hand and had one of them tell me that I wasn't allowed to receive a local lidocaine block prior to suturing because it was a cardiac drug(!). 
2. AIT is retarded. Not as bad as prior-service, but expect a lot of retarded crap. I had a cadre NCO tell me that a patient can talk through a crike. That's just one example. And IET students tend to suck.
3. Although you should be able to physically keep up, my line medic spot is pretty physical. 

I do like being essentially an independent element though. I can think and do stuff on my own without clearing with retarded E4 NCO wannabes. It's nice for a PFC.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 9, 2009)

who said i was being "rough because we can" the FOB my guys are at is exactly that.. rough. they didn't have a choice, they didn't CHOOSE to be rough... they just have to suck it up... unfortunately my guys arnt lucky enough to get on a army operated FOB where there is a gym and good chow.. its just good ol marine corps standards and about 30 afghan national army soldiers...


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 9, 2009)

Hncorpsman,
I was going to write a whole big reasoned response to you but it seems for some reason you just want to call me out. Whatever, I can live with the fact some people are just superior to me and I suck at life. You are the man and I bask in the light of your glory. I've been there and done that too, by choice, I volunteered for my last deployment. I think we all know we didn't join the Army or Marines for creature comforts, if that was the case I would have went Air Force(just kidding Zoomie types). I guess you didn't get the humorous tone I was trying to convey. I probably won't lose any sleep about it though either.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah i definitely didn't see the humor... but its alright... im sure you have ben there and done that, probably a lot more than me, and i can respect that... you are definitely right about the air force ... sorry i attacked you so quick... i jump to conclusion very easily on these forums.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 9, 2009)

*Luck my patoot. Go USAF!!*

USAF you can eat as much snake as you want or not. My unit's sister unit (the one in "Perfect Storm") are NY stationed, get on with them.
Oh, wait. You might end up in AFGHANISTAN!h34r:


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 9, 2009)

HAHA..... its all in good spirit and fun...

at least the USAF has PJs to back them up... 
haha


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 9, 2009)

o wait the PJs i met and talked to said the rest of the air force are a bunch of cry babies!!! sorry i had too..


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 10, 2009)

*It takes a certain mentality to jump out of a C-130 high enough to need oxygen.*

The point is that USAF spends a lot of effort and money on supporting their troops while other branches less so, Navy least of all overall.
And compared to PJ's most of the rest of USAF ARE crybabies.


----------



## Afflixion (Aug 10, 2009)

HN have you even deployed yet? Because I've probably spent more time in a sand box crapper than you been in the military. Most FOBs now days currently have running water, gyms, and alot are getting decent DFACs. Most don't eat MREs every day the ones that don't have DFACs eat VREs which are quite good. The only time you will be without running water (running not hot) is if your at a newly built COP or Combat Outpost which is built for a platoon sized element. Not meant to disrespect you but you truly are already suffering from the god complex FMF Corpsmen suffer from.

Being a 68W can mean a vast myraid of placement. Seeing as your guard if your cross level you will most likely be in the same unit so your unit will probably send you off to F1 so you can get your flight wings. I gather that your in an aviation unit due to your MOS. If you ever decide to get hooah again and go active you can be put in a BAS, CASH, or even a CONUS hospital, you can also be put with any line unit or pretty much anywhere ADA, FA, MLRS, IN, MP, MI, etc, etc. It's a pretty nice job most medics are are shammers regardless of rank. IF you do end up in an IN unit you will be an Infantryman and a medic at the same time, Though your guys will treat you nice if your a good medic. If your good you will be called Doc...if your bad you may end being called bandaid. All in all it's a good gig though.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 10, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> USAF you can eat as much snake as you want or not. My unit's sister unit (the one in "Perfect Storm") are NY stationed, get on with them.
> Oh, wait. You might end up in AFGHANISTAN!h34r:



That foreign country you mention  sounds sort of familiar, I think I stopped at a Green Beans coffee there a time or two. 

As for the 106th I actually looked at trying to go there a while back when I was doing my interstate transfer. Army as usual was thinking in the interest of the numbers game and giving me the run around. Had to speak with a CSM from recruiting and retention and he pretty much told me the Army wasn't letting me go, no way , no how and that he had a great unit picked out for me and I could start drilling there that very weekend:sad:. I said roger that Command Sgt. Major and gave up on the Air Force idea. But at least I got two mos's out of the deal.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 10, 2009)

Afflixion,
Thanks for the info, flight medic school sounds good though I would probably be just as happy with a shorter school and placement in a regular medic slot. Something about doing another MOS school as  prior service  just makes me want the fastest and least complicated school they can offer me. Though I heard there are no more Drill Sgt.'s for AIT students, AIT school's are still a thing to be avoided. As for the wings I already have mine


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 10, 2009)

Afflixion,
BTW what is a VRE? You don't meant the Jimmy Deans do you? I'd actually eat an MRE before one of those any given day.


----------



## Fireguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Believe me, you do not want an MRE here.  Atleast not after baking inside an armored vehicle in over 100 degree weather.  I used to eat with the IPs, whatever they were  having for thier meal.  Can't do that anymore though:sad:


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 10, 2009)

afflixion- you got me... im sure you have been in a lot longer than me... and your kinda right, i did deploy, but it was to do a humanitarian mission with MED BN... also was on the MEU for a while... i did volunteer to go to afghanistan on a Embedded Training Team (train the afghan national army) and they did put me on, but they made me a combat replacement because i  was the lowest ranking corpsman (i was an HN at the time, they wanted HM3s and HM2s) (now im an HM3 haha) well anyways i went through all the pre deployment training... Mountain warfare training center in bridgeport, CA, and 29 Palms Mojave Viper, now im on call for 9 months in case one of the corpsman gets hurt ( last ETT had three corpsman get hurt, one died) 

anyways i have talked to my guys extensively while they have been over there, and they said that some of the fobs that some of the teams are on are horrible!!! no internet, no gym, no real chow hall... etc... the reason they are so crappy is because it is only the 5 cycle of marines that have done this ETT... a couple of the FOBs only have two US mil (a marine Lt. and   
a corpsman) and 30 or so Afghan national army soldiers, they actually eat sleep and live with the ANA!!! anyways i just wish i was there.. and when i hear someone talk about how cushy they wanna live i just think how my guys are, and how i would do anything to be over there right now, backing them up... 


i think the MREs are better when they bake in an armored vic in 115 degree weather rather then being frozen, and then you can either eat a frozen piece of meat or use that damn heater...


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> The point is that USAF spends a lot of effort and money on supporting their troops while other branches less so, Navy least of all overall.
> And compared to PJ's most of the rest of USAF ARE crybabies.



Have you ever met, or spoken with a TAC/P? a CCT? SpecOps Weather? Security Forces? Never once in my life speaking to Airmen in those AFSCs, have any of them ever "whined" about their job. 

Well, Security Forces, a couple of 'em did, a little bit, because they felt they weren't "properly trained" to do convoy security...  but only that select few.

Not all USAF Airmen are "Crybabies". just depends on the AFSC from what I've noticed. 

Considering AF Medics are now being assigned to Army Line units. Even Marine Corps units. (without even having to go through the combat training courses Army Medics, and Navy Corpsmen go through) Camp Pendleton, and 29 Stumps (palms, but all my Marine, and HM buddies call it "29 Stumps") have a few AF Medics. 

And no offense, HM, no disrespect, but, if you've ever seen an AF FOB, or seen pics of one, you'd mess your pants. Every AF FOB I've been given pictures of, all have a pool, and "arcade", a full on internet gaming center, a PX the size of a walmart. all you can eat buffets (ranging from Asian, to European, to American foods) Air Conditioning per tent is "standard". I had a Culinary Apprentice tell me he feels no different while deployed, than he does when he's not deployed. 

If you think an Army FOB is "cozy" you'd crap your pants if you ever see an AF FOB, I'm actually tempted to post pics sent to me, but at the same time, I'm honestly afraid to, you may blow a hurnia. 

But at the same not, PJs aren't the only "Hardcore" Airmen in the Air Force. 

I know Soldiers, Marines, Airmen, and Sailors. It's all dependent on the job.


----------



## JesseM515 (Aug 10, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> Have you ever met, or spoken with a TAC/P? a CCT? SpecOps Weather? Security Forces? Never once in my life speaking to Airmen in those AFSCs, have any of them ever "whined" about their job.
> 
> Well, Security Forces, a couple of 'em did, a little bit, because they felt they weren't "properly trained" to do convoy security...  but only that select few.
> 
> ...




Thanks for stickin up for us so called "combat airmen." hahaha Im a JTAC (TACP) deployed to a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty FOB in Iraq right now and let me tell you there are no whiners where I am at! We train/work/live with the army and I have to deal with the "air force guys are weak" mentality that the army has daily. Its the same for my buddies in afghanistan. We have to constantly prove our worth when we are right here suckin with the rest of the "joes".  Ive never even seen an AF FOB if there actually is such a thing, but it all depends on where you are at and what the ops tempo is in each AO. There are some gorgeous medic chics out here though and I love going over to their CHU's for some "anatomy lessons" = P


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 10, 2009)

ok, c'mon some people are taking this too seriously... i dont honestly think any of the services are better or worse than the other, we are all just biased... i respect each and every one of the services, although i might joke around, but everybody does.. 

anyways... i have never seen an AF FOB, but it sounds better than where i am at right now in japan... (camp hansen) haha... but im serious...

this is a link to an article about the ETT at the bottom there is a picture of a marine (okinawa based) embedded training team FOB. looks real cozy to me... NOT!
http://www.okinawa.usmc.mil/Public Affairs Info/Archive News Pages/2007/070831-ett.html


----------



## spisco85 (Aug 10, 2009)

citizensoldierny said:


> Afflixion,
> Thanks for the info, flight medic school sounds good though I would probably be just as happy with a shorter school and placement in a regular medic slot. Something about doing another MOS school as  prior service  just makes me want the fastest and least complicated school they can offer me. Though I heard there are no more Drill Sgt.'s for AIT students, AIT school's are still a thing to be avoided. As for the wings I already have mine



Flight medic school is an add on training after you become a medic and meet the prereqs listed on their website. Or at least thats what I would assume, afflixion any info on this?. I believe it is a four week course.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 10, 2009)

Can't say I've ever seen an "Air Force FOB" either..........

To me the humor is that there is a belief that the FOB's were even built by the military. Most were actually constructed and currently operated by contractors, along with 3rd country and local nationals. THEY are the ones you should be thanking.

I find it even more humerous when I hear todays military b!tch about "comforts of living" while deployed. I've been to many FOB's in Iraq, including the sh!tt!est of them all; Camp Bucca. You guys have it made these days!

When I deployed to Camp Pleso back in 1994, I was thankful to have a sleeping bag with an intact zipper and a cot that wasn't below the hole in the GP medium.

Thanks for the laughs and the memories guys!


----------



## JesseM515 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok I have a correction to be made to my previous post... BALAD can be considered an AF FOB (even though now it is on par with a regular small sized air force base) since that is where most fighters are based out of besides the Deid and that place is ridiculous. It is a "joint service" base but still I cant believe places like that exist out here!They have a pool and A/C in every building there. The chow hall there is better than any army post Ive been to back in the states and their gym makes Golds or LA Fitness look like a high school PE caliber gym. 

Anyway whatever the original topic was, I think it depends on what you are looking to do. If you wanna work in a med clinic or be a medic with a platoon that rolls out daily. There are alot of options and everyone Ive ran into that serves as a medic in the Army seem to love their jobs.


----------



## Afflixion (Aug 11, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> Flight medic school is an add on training after you become a medic and meet the prereqs listed on their website. Or at least thats what I would assume, afflixion any info on this?. I believe it is a four week course.



Anyone can get selected to goto F1 school thats a medic, Yes it is 4 weeks long at Ft Rucker. Usually if you cross rate to a medic in the NG your unit will put you through to F1 school if your aviation. Learn alot of cool things there I'm told. I haven't brought myself to do it, I just love being on the line too much but I'm thinking about it. 

As to the Nice FOBs as opposed to the crappier FOBs it all depends on how long the FOB has been there and how important it will be. Camp Bucca isn't that bad at all I was there in 05. I'm just leaving COP Hunter, We got air conditioning before we got running water when it's 140 degrees outside it tends to get 160-170 in the tent fast without A/C. We now have running water (not hot but if you want hot water take a shower just take one during the day. We don't have a DFAC yet, we do have a small gym, no PX. It isn't too bad though. An AFB would be like COB Adder / Ali AB which has 3 DFACs, 3 Gyms, 1 PX and 2 24hr shoppettes, has Taco bell, Pizza Hut, Burger King, and 2 restaurants. There's the good and bad FOBs and if your in for more than a hot minute you'll be at both.

EDIT: Forgot It's kind of hard to take the Air Force serious when they wander around the FOBs and haven't even been issued a weapon, not that I'd trust them with one  Anywho everyone has their mission and let's not forget that.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ouch, but we have it coming.*

Yeah I've been around AF combat folks from Vietnam and Desert Storm, Panama. There's tough buggers sprinkled in everywhere and the others hopefully use them as reference.

I feel this constant contact with home is detrimental. Wonder if the DOD is tracking % of troops with family problems after deployment to compare with stats from pre-cell phone and Internet wars? My dime wager is that more families break up after retun to CONUS nowadays than they did back in the day when the soldier did the soldiering, and the home-front did the home-fronting...:blush:...and the mail was slower and the phone calls less easy to make and more special.
If I'm in a war the last thing I need to do is worry about how my spouse is upset about the plumber or the kid isn't coming home on time, etc.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 11, 2009)

i was going to Kadena Air Force base with my 1stSgt to get something and when we went through the gate the airman that was on duty, had his safety off... my 1stSgt ripped him a new one... hahha it was pretty funny.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 11, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Yeah I've been around AF combat folks from Vietnam and Desert Storm, Panama. There's tough buggers sprinkled in everywhere and the others hopefully use them as reference.
> 
> I feel this constant contact with home is detrimental. Wonder if the DOD is tracking % of troops with family problems after deployment to compare with stats from pre-cell phone and Internet wars? My dime wager is that more families break up after retun to CONUS nowadays than they did back in the day when the soldier did the soldiering, and the home-front did the home-fronting...:blush:...and the mail was slower and the phone calls less easy to make and more special.
> If I'm in a war the last thing I need to do is worry about how my spouse is upset about the plumber or the kid isn't coming home on time, etc.



I agree somewhat with your statement, I've had terrible days made more terrible by talking with wife, she somehow always seemed to get stressed by my stress which just led to more stress for the both of us. Others got real bad news over the phone i.e. wife telling them not to come home they found a replacement, girlfriend telling you she is four months pregnant while you've been gone for 6, you do the math type a thing.  Some other times though it was a definite spirit lifter like being able to call my mom on the last Christmas she was alive and still really with us and assure her I was o.k.. I would have  been willing to take twice the stress I took over the phone just to be able to make that one. But it definitely cuts both ways. 

I'm pretty sure the Army would have a ridiculous divorce rate phones or not though. One year plus deployments, short time between deployments, young wife's, constant stress for both parties, PTSD, guys trained and experienced in the use of violence, and the list goes on and it all adds up to a recipe for marital disaster.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 11, 2009)

Afflixion,
That's why the Air Force surrounds themselves with Army Besides weapons are dangerous , studies show that issuing weapons leads to accidental discharges, weapons left in crappers , DFACS, etc. better to just not issue them at all and minimize risk. Have to admit though I love those rare occasions PT, going on leave etc. when I didn't have to carry a weapon. Makes you feel like your getting over on the system.


----------



## Afflixion (Aug 12, 2009)

citizensoldierny said:


> Afflixion,
> That's why the Air Force surrounds themselves with Army Besides weapons are dangerous , studies show that issuing weapons leads to accidental discharges, weapons left in crappers , DFACS, etc. better to just not issue them at all and minimize risk. Have to admit though I love those rare occasions PT, going on leave etc. when I didn't have to carry a weapon. Makes you feel like your getting over on the system.



Lol, this is true except on Ali AB theres like 3 airmen to every soldier, kind of hard for force protection , But hey they signed up for the cushy factor (the AF acctually gets a "substandard living allowance" while deployed...) and we signed up for the rough and dirty factor. Hell after being out on mission for weeks kind of makes you wonder "why didn't I become a pilot?"


----------



## bunkie (Aug 26, 2009)

The army does not have it easy. Not in the box, not out of it. We're treated the worst, gone the longest, suffer the worst conditions. Sorry but when it comes to the military, my superiority complex tends to shine. I've been a navy granddaughter, a marine daughter an air force step daughter and an army wife. I've seen it all. When my husband was on his second Iraq tour they were on JSS's that didn't have running water, hot meals or electricity half the time. They were back to the FOB for showers, hot meals and phone calls to family about once every five to six weeks. Phone calls lasted five minutes before they were out on another 72 hour mission with three hours of sleep. 
There is a huge difference in not only treatment between branches but treatment of combat arms. So unless you've been combat arms active duty army, don't say they've got it easy. You have no idea.


----------



## Afflixion (Aug 26, 2009)

bunkie said:


> The army does not have it easy. Not in the box, not out of it. We're treated the worst, gone the longest, suffer the worst conditions. Sorry but when it comes to the military, my superiority complex tends to shine. I've been a navy granddaughter, a marine daughter an air force step daughter and an army wife. I've seen it all. When my husband was on his second Iraq tour they were on JSS's that didn't have running water, hot meals or electricity half the time. They were back to the FOB for showers, hot meals and phone calls to family about once every five to six weeks. Phone calls lasted five minutes before they were out on another 72 hour mission with three hours of sleep.
> There is a huge difference in not only treatment between branches but treatment of combat arms. So unless you've been combat arms active duty army, don't say they've got it easy. You have no idea.



sorry hate to say it but unless you your self have served in the military you will never truly understand. as for combat arms, im currently in a air assault infantry unit, prior to that was a cave scout unit and prior to that was field artillery. Iraq now is nothing like it was a 2 or 3 years ago. you can always get access to a phone and internet over there if your willing to pay the price tag. the marines get treated just as bad as the army.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 26, 2009)

And why was I absolutely sure someone would fire something back at me like that.  It is extremely irritating to assume that I have no understanding of what anyone in the military goes through because *I* myself do not serve. News flash. Can't get into the military, been there, done that. Wasted a lot of years with ROTC and preparing myself to join the military. Just because I am not in it, doesn't mean I dont see and understand what others suffer in it. Yes, all branches get treated badly, but I will argue to the end of times that _overall_, the army is treated the worst in all departments.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 26, 2009)

Did I specify the point of time I was speaking about in Iraq? Did I say it was 2009. I did not. You assumed. What do they say about assumptions?


----------



## spisco85 (Aug 26, 2009)

Afflixion--Cave scouts? I was a cav scout and searched caves but never called a cave scout. I like it. haha

I don't think the Army gets treated the worst. We had decent enough equipment to get the job done. You can't judge how well you are treated based off of deployment length or access to phones or internet. My platoon acted extremely independent and made things work for ourselves. We got a satellite internet hook up that we payed for ourselves and made the best of every situation. The marine's I knew when I was in Ramadi had it pretty bad. I'd go as far as saying worse than us.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 26, 2009)

so just because you KNEW someone in the Marines, Navy, Air Force, Army you know what its like? give me a break! 

sure all the service  have their ups and downs but none get treated better or worse than the other... they all do different things... 

you said "so unless you have been combat arms active duty army, don't say they've got it easy. you have no idea" 
so why are you talking? you have never been combat arms active duty... so YOU have no idea!


----------



## spisco85 (Aug 26, 2009)

HNcorpsman is absolutly right.


----------



## Afflixion (Sep 10, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> so just because you KNEW someone in the Marines, Navy, Air Force, Army you know what its like? give me a break!
> 
> sure all the service  have their ups and downs but none get treated better or worse than the other... they all do different things...
> 
> ...



Sorry, dropped off the planet for a while just got home a week or so ago and had a long list of "honey-do's" from the wife. That being said I agree with HN. as I said earlier in the post every branch, every corps, every unit in general has their own mission and without it the military would not function as it should. Yes some get additional perks that others do not, but they all have their short falls. Sure one in the air force may be in a nice air conditioned building their whole work day but chance are their bored to death staring at a computer screen, yes the infantry goes weeks sometimes months without a shower, but we also have closer relations with are unit and work near perfectly knowing you can trust just about everyone in your squad with your life, troubles at home, etc. we also get  ALOT of down time CONUS where as the airforce or other fobbits, POGs, REMFs, etc they go home get a few weeks leave and go right back to work staring at a boring ole' computer screen.  You can not say one is treated better than the other. Yes combat arms are in more imminent danger than the POGs but they signed up for it. So unless you personally have been there don't say one is more rough than the other, those of us who do say stuff like that say it in jest, inter-service jibes have been around as long as the military has been around but anyone with a few brain cells knows that the infantry could not function without air strikes from the air force, the air force could not launch extended sorties without the infantry. Catch my drift? We all need each other.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 11, 2009)

Afflixion-- hey bud, did you here about the 4 deaths in Afghanistan recently? well if you did or didn't, those 4 marines were the very unit, the team and even the same fire team that I trained with during the pre deployment training I did for Afghanistan. 3 marines and 1 corpsman. I should be receiving a call sometime next week, because I am a combat replacement and I will be replacing HM3 Layton... Im pretty pissed at what happened, because of the new Rules of engagement... my guys were ambushed, it took over 2 hours for air support to get there... and the artillery unit would not sent rounds down range because the artillery unit believed there were civilians in the area even though my guys told them that there were none... pretty pissed off...

R.I.P.

HM3 Layton
GySgt Johnson
Ssgt Kenefick
1st Lt Johnson

you will never be forgotten...


----------



## spisco85 (Sep 11, 2009)

HNCorpsman- Sorry for your lost brother. My prayers go out.


----------



## Afflixion (Sep 11, 2009)

well HN if you do end up down range keep your head down and stay alert which you already know  of course. I wish you the best of luck. I did not hear about those deaths yet but i'm sure I will. Don't blame the arty they were most likely following higher orders after being an honorary cannon cocker I know them gun bunnies were itching to send rounds down range.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah your right, its the new ROE in afghanistan... its pretty harsh...


----------



## arsenicbassist (Sep 16, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> ok, c'mon some people are taking this too seriously... i dont honestly think any of the services are better or worse than the other, we are all just biased... i respect each and every one of the services, although i might joke around, but everybody does..
> 
> anyways... i have never seen an AF FOB, but it sounds better than where i am at right now in japan... (camp hansen) haha... but im serious...
> 
> ...



Gotta agree with some of this. Having trained both CCT, PJ, and TACP...I think we all bring something significant to the fight. For starters AF IDMT's and Navy IDC's share a symposium every year, where we gather and talk Independent Medicine for a few days. Met some really nice guys there, all of whom I would work with on a myriad of missions. Still like to give them a hard time every now and then though.


----------



## arsenicbassist (Sep 16, 2009)

*strange things*



Afflixion said:


> Sorry, dropped off the planet for a while just got home a week or so ago and had a long list of "honey-do's" from the wife. That being said I agree with HN. as I said earlier in the post every branch, every corps, every unit in general has their own mission and without it the military would not function as it should. Yes some get additional perks that others do not, but they all have their short falls. Sure one in the air force may be in a nice air conditioned building their whole work day but chance are their bored to death staring at a computer screen, yes the infantry goes weeks sometimes months without a shower, but we also have closer relations with are unit and work near perfectly knowing you can trust just about everyone in your squad with your life, troubles at home, etc. we also get  ALOT of down time CONUS where as the airforce or other fobbits, POGs, REMFs, etc they go home get a few weeks leave and go right back to work staring at a boring ole' computer screen.  You can not say one is treated better than the other. Yes combat arms are in more imminent danger than the POGs but they signed up for it. So unless you personally have been there don't say one is more rough than the other, those of us who do say stuff like that say it in jest, inter-service jibes have been around as long as the military has been around but anyone with a few brain cells knows that the infantry could not function without air strikes from the air force, the air force could not launch extended sorties without the infantry. Catch my drift? We all need each other.



That being said, we all work extremely close. However, don't place the entire AF in a category of "computer screen staring, boredom". My brothers would most certainly disagree.

RIP TSgt William Jefferson


----------



## arsenicbassist (Sep 16, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> Lol, this is true except on Ali AB theres like 3 airmen to every soldier, kind of hard for force protection , But hey they signed up for the cushy factor (the AF acctually gets a "substandard living allowance" while deployed...) and we signed up for the rough and dirty factor. Hell after being out on mission for weeks kind of makes you wonder "why didn't I become a pilot?"



HAHAHAHA...substandard living allowance? Where does this stuff come from!! HAHAHA


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 16, 2009)

i dont know i have heard the same thing.... in the case of an airman... he had to stay in a marine corps barracks, he was given hardship pay... probably a farce.... Have to admit though... probably the best group of guys i have meet in the military were AF PJs at OEMS... top notch guys...


----------



## arsenicbassist (Sep 16, 2009)

*come hang with us*

You can come hang with the IDMT's brother. We spend alot of time training the PJ's and just like everything else...there are good ones and bad ones. I'm sure someone somewhere has gotten some kind of crazy pay...I'm sure he worked for the Finance office or some stuff like that.


----------



## Afflixion (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, I am aware not all of the air force is "computer staring" just like not all of the army is groundpounding bullet sponges, but lets face it the good majority of them are. They each have their own mission which leads to success. Though, if they do not get a substandard living allowance they do get damn better living conditions than the army, I had to share a CHU with 2 junior enlisted as an E-5. Where as my neighbor was a an E-3 in the air force and had a CHU all to himself. In '05 I had a GP medium with 15 other men, the air force does get better living conditions *as a majority* than the army.


----------

